# For Those With Male Dogs



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

The other leg lifting thread reminded me of something that I have been meaning to ask about. Wolfie has recently started lifting his leg a lot when we are outside. He has never done it indoors. It's like a new thing to him and he wants to go and mark trees, rock walls, light poles, etc.. However, the last 2 times I have been on a walk with him, he lifts his leg against a tree and poops! What the heck is that all about? Is he so enamored of his new trick that he can't tell if he has to poop or pee? My other GSD never lifted his leg, except when he saw a certain vet that he didn't like. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Wolfiesmom said:


> The other leg lifting thread reminded me of something that I have been meaning to ask about. Wolfie has recently started lifting his leg a lot when we are outside. He has never done it indoors. It's like a new thing to him and he wants to go and mark trees, rock walls, light poles, etc.. However, the last 2 times I have been on a walk with him, he lifts his leg against a tree and poops! What the heck is that all about? Is he so enamored of his new trick that he can't tell if he has to poop or pee? My other GSD never lifted his leg, except when he saw a certain vet that he didn't like. Has anyone else experienced this?


:rofl: I've never had a dog do that one but it sounds just like a shepherd with a new trick.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

It's definitely a marking thing. Dogs who mark territory in public areas, will sometimes "up the ante" by pooping. It stems from other dogs marking over his "pee mail". IMO dogs do not have the right to "claim" public territory as their own as it is shared by many other dogs. It's like if I went to Central Park in NYC and planted a flag and proclaimed the park my new yard . I never allow territorial marking outside of my yard. That's just my 2 cents


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Chance&Reno said:


> It's definitely a marking thing. Dogs who mark territory in public areas, will sometimes "up the ante" by pooping. It stems from other dogs marking over his "pee mail". IMO dogs do not have the right to "claim" public territory as their own as it is shared by many other dogs. It's like if I went to Central Park in NYC and planted a flag and proclaimed the park my new yard . I never allow territorial marking outside of my yard. That's just my 2 cents


Interesting..when he has pooped it's always in the same spot.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Interesting..when he has pooped it's always in the same spot.


What kind of area is it? Near someone's yard, street corner, central location on your walk? They poop up high like that because it's easy for them to express their anal glands when they poop. It's a high end "scent marker". It's gross to smell. Anyone who's been anal sacked on by accident will tell you they have to dump the clothing.. hahah It's gross but it happens


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Chance&Reno said:


> What kind of area is it? Near someone's yard, street corner, central location on your walk? They poop up high like that because it's easy for them to express their anal glands when they poop. It's a high end "scent marker". It's gross to smell. Anyone who's been anal sacked on by accident will tell you they have to dump the clothing.. hahah It's gross but it happens


It's actually a grassy area in front of a cemetery. There are lots of dogs that walk in that area. I have never been by there without seeing at least 2 dogs walking by.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

My lab either walks and poops a trail or lifts his leg and yes poops on the tree, lol


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Chance&Reno said:


> It's definitely a marking thing. Dogs who mark territory in public areas, will sometimes "up the ante" by pooping. It stems from other dogs marking over his "pee mail". IMO dogs do not have the right to "claim" public territory as their own as it is shared by many other dogs. It's like if I went to Central Park in NYC and planted a flag and proclaimed the park my new yard . I never allow territorial marking outside of my yard. That's just my 2 cents


Just curious, how would you prevent "marking" if a male dog is lifting his leg somewhere when he is asked to go to the bathroom? For example, I "potty" my dog before going inside the training area and move him to a tree where I instruct him to "go potty". He lifts his leg and pees on the tree. I don't consider that territorial marking, rather just relieving himself where I have instructed him to.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

GatorDog said:


> Just curious, how would you prevent "marking" if a male dog is lifting his leg somewhere when he is asked to go to the bathroom? For example, I "potty" my dog before going inside the training area and move him to a tree where I instruct him to "go potty". He lifts his leg and pees on the tree. I don't consider that territorial marking, rather just relieving himself where I have instructed him to.


no real way to prevent marking, but i take my dogs out for a walk, they're given time at the beginning of the walk to go, and at the end of the walk.
there is no stopping and smelling/marking.
out for a walk means out for a walk.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

*sigh* my Smitty dog used to stop to mark while out on a walk. So I started to give a little correction and ask him to heel.

He learned how to walk, hop, lift and whiz without missing a beat.




When the pee tank is empty he goes to his back up systems and poos. 


Talented boy. Such an athlete too.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't let my dogs stop me for any reason while we are out walking. I KNOW my dogs and I know WHEN they will have to go to the bathroom. I choose where they go and how often. I allow them to sniff when I choose, not when they feel like it.
Any dog that stops every 5 feet to let out a spritz is not urinating, they are marking. Depending on the length of the walk, my dogs will need to potty at the begining, halfway through and at the end. Because I have a high turnover of dogs at my house, between fostering and dog sitting, no one has the right to own anything. I've never had a fight or even a small bicker because no one can claim anything as their own, they all share because the stuff is mine lol


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> Just curious, how would you prevent "marking" if a male dog is lifting his leg somewhere when he is asked to go to the bathroom? For example, I "potty" my dog before going inside the training area and move him to a tree where I instruct him to "go potty". He lifts his leg and pees on the tree. I don't consider that territorial marking, rather just relieving himself where I have instructed him to.


Because YOU decided when he would go.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My male started to lift his leg all the time around 15 months..I think? There are two spots in the yard that he will lift his leg to pee. 

When we go for a walk he will mark everything if I let him, I don't (marking people's mailboxes/yards).

When we go hiking & on the trail alone...I could care less how much he marks...it's amazing how much pee they can store...little dribbles here & there.

I don't think he's ever pooped to mark? But it sounds like something that is totally possible!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

haha...Smokey (my husky) does this. but will put his leg back down like "uh oh something else is coming out and this is uncomfortable"...


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't really care what he pees on when we walk, but I do notice that when he runs of out pee he will start to poop. Its really funny at the dog park because at a certain point he runs out of that too and I have to remind him and tell him to keep moving since nothing is coming out. I've never had a fight over marking since we live in an apartment and no one has a yard, there's never a situation where another dog is watching him mark over their pee so I don't find the marking an issue.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie tries to squat and poop too even if he has pooped already. I tell him "no poop" and he stops.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I would like to read up on what the 'experts' have to say about marking.
I always thought that it was just p-mail rather than claiming ownership.
Just a way of saying, "Hi, I see you have been here and now so have I"
But I'm no expert.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I had a spring spaniel that used to do that. From a distance, it looked for all the world like he was just peeing. It helped if I forgot to bring a bag!


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

PaddyD said:


> I would like to read up on what the 'experts' have to say about marking.
> I always thought that it was just p-mail rather than claiming ownership.
> Just a way of saying, "Hi, I see you have been here and now so have I"
> But I'm no expert.


For those Cesar fans out there:

Behaviors to Avoid During the Walk | Dog Whisperer Cesar Millan


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1 >>>> within the last 2 months my dog did the LPP (lift, pee, poop) twice.
i was thinking he had to really go.

2 >>>> so, was he lifting his leg to wiz on the Vet? :laugh:



Wolfiesmom said:


> The other leg lifting thread reminded me of something that I have been meaning to ask about. Wolfie has recently started lifting his leg a lot when we are outside. He has never done it indoors. It's like a new thing to him and he wants to go and mark trees, rock walls, light poles, etc..
> 
> 1 >>>> However, the last 2 times I have been on a walk with him, he lifts his leg against a tree and poops! <<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Chance&Reno said:


> For those Cesar fans out there:
> 
> Behaviors to Avoid During the Walk | Dog Whisperer Cesar Millan


I am not a Cesar fan. I don't need to be in control of my dog's every move. When I walk the dog the walk is for him/her. When I go for a walk that is for me and the dog is along then he/she doesn't get to sniff and squirt whenever s/he feels like it. There is more than one type of walk. If I am going running then (st)opportunities shrink further.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

p-mail, that's a good one. when we're out on a walk i
don't care if he's marking/claiming a bush, tree, mail box,
pole, etc. i'll start to worry if wants to bring home whatever
he marks. :laugh:



PaddyD said:


> I would like to read up on what the 'experts' have to say about marking.
> I always thought that it was just
> 
> >>>> p-mail rather than claiming ownership. <<<<
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1 >>>> doesn't sound like fun for the dog.

2 >>>> i never understood what's wrong with
a dog marking and why people worry about
it when it's outdoors.



Chance&Reno said:


> 1 >>>> I don't let my dogs stop me for any reason while we are out walking. I KNOW my dogs and I know WHEN they will have to go to the bathroom.
> 
> >>>> I choose where they go and how often. <<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

PaddyD said:


> I am not a Cesar fan. I don't need to be in control of my dog's every move. When I walk the dog the walk is for him/her. When I go for a walk that is for me and the dog is along then he/she doesn't get to sniff and squirt whenever s/he feels like it. There is more than one type of walk. If I am going running then (st)opportunities shrink further.


I'm not a fan of his either.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

PaddyD I am reading "My Dog Tulip" right now and the author likens marking to a human's signature. I thought that was a cute way to describe it. Maybe the modern translation would be like a graffiti tag.  Not so much about ownership, but rather "I was here."


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Actually for the first time by boy lifted his leg & peed in the vets office a few weeks ago. We were there for annual heartworm blood testing. After the tech drew blood we were talking & he lifted his leg a peed on the corner of the exam table I know he was marking because he would not pee indoors like that.


----------



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

We were pack walking the other week and Draco lifted his leg to pee on a traffic sign and started pooing at the same time! I have never seen a dog do that and my husband just stood there with a shocked look on his face. We laughed so hard while picking it up. I guess this is not as uncommon as we thought.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I dont care if Tazor ever lifts his leg. Squatting is the closest he gets to bein "stacked"...if I snap a pic for a critique..just ignore the stream..
..hahahaha


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Courtney said:


> Actually for the first time by boy lifted his leg & peed in the vets office a few weeks ago. We were there for annual heartworm blood testing. After the tech drew blood we were talking & he lifted his leg a peed on the corner of the exam table I know he was marking because he would not pee indoors like that.


That can be a stress reaction, too. If mine is to the point where he's very visibly nervous - to where even a dunce can tell he's got bad anxiety - I have to watch him close because his housebreaking will go to heck in a handbasket. That's usually only in big department stores or things like that (that allow pets, of course!). I can usually catch him and get him out of the store before its an issue, though. I want to socialize him but if he's that nervous there's not any socialization taking place.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Draugr said:


> That can be a stress reaction, too. If mine is to the point where he's very visibly nervous - to where even a dunce can tell he's got bad anxiety - I have to watch him close because his housebreaking will go to heck in a handbasket. That's usually only in big department stores or things like that (that allow pets, of course!). I can usually catch him and get him out of the store before its an issue, though. I want to socialize him but if he's that nervous there's not any socialization taking place.


Interesting. Yes, he could have very well been stressed. I know the tech tried a couple of times to get blood & he was good about offering his leg. I did stop him from peeing when I saw him. He's always had good experiences at the vet's...not that he loves going but he remains calm & looks around when we are waiting. It was very busy this day, we waited longer than usual there was an ER they brought through the back door, not sure what happened but the staff was rushing. It's possible he picked up on all kinds of different energy...I was also upset about the thought of what happened to the dog they brought in.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

I let my dog pee alot on walks, but I don't let him pee on people's fences, bushes, mailboxes, etc. I let him pee on trees. Dals are prone to urinary problems because of a genetic defect in the breed, so I'm paranoid and I let him empty himself as much as needed. I DON'T let him drag me over to something he wants to pee on. We'll be walking, and if we approach a tree I tell him to "go potty". My female pees just as much as my male on walks.

When he runs out of pee he squeezes out a poop. If his bladder's not empty, he's so concerned with peeing sometimes that while his leg is up, he starts pooping....BOYS!


----------

